# Turkey Pot Calls



## ghost1066 (Jan 2, 2014)

Since I am loading pics I might as well add some turkey calls. Here are a few just to get some up I have a bunch more I will post later. These are all types of wood from FBE to long leaf maple burl, Osage, spalted sycamore, Russian olive to Ambrosia maple.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice calls, Tommy. Really nice.


----------



## myingling (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice


----------



## bluedot (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty calls!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2014)

Is the 3rd one down Ambrosia maple. I'm really digging that crosscut striker!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Is the 3rd one down Ambrosia maple. I'm really digging that crosscut striker!!



Hi Barry yes the one with the matching striker is Ambrosia maple. The blank I had was over sized so I cut one edge off then turned the striker. I did a couple of sets like that they went fast. 

Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dukdawg999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice. I love the looks of spalted wood on calls.


----------

